

The Minify Manifesto - datums
http://minifybook.com/

======
jsnk
After living an extreme minimalistic life for 5 years during college (for
almost a year, I didn't even have a bed), truly minimalistic living is only a
fantasy that looks good when imagined. People get disillusioned about acquire
material goods, and start to think that losing all these stuff would do them
good. In reality, it won't change your life that radically as you've imagined.
In fact, you're more likely to realized that things you have around you
provide comfort and pleasant experience you normally take for granted. In
North America, a dose of minimalism may help many people's lives today, but it
won't change them very much.

You can read about how I lived in those 5 years in a bit more detail here
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5371702>).

~~~
pekk
What you described (living out of a sleeping bag) is garden variety poverty.
What people have forced upon them by circumstances, not something they really
choose consciously as a way of making life better.

------
rdouble
It's weird that his girlfriend made him live in a motorhome in her driveway.

